# Jim Faucett



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been waiting to hear how Jim has been doing.  It's been a long time and it seems he's been through a lot.  There's a new message from him on his Facebook page. See it here http://www.facebook.com/jim.faucett.50

Seems his website has new owners among much more stuff.  I thought he might have been gagged, but must not be.


----------



## rrsafety (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> I've been waiting to hear how Jim has been doing.  It's been a long time and it seems he's been through a lot.  There's a new message from him on his Facebook page. See it here http://www.facebook.com/jim.faucett.50
> 
> Seems his website has new owners among much more stuff.  I thought he might have been gagged, but must not be.



What was the message?


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 5, 2012)

I also did not find the message.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 5, 2012)

It's posted over here

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35078&highlight=


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 5, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> It's posted over here
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35078&highlight=



This is WorldMart Forum!  Does not appear to have any of Jim's postings   from his old web site   www.my wyndhamlawsuit.com


----------



## rrsafety (Jul 5, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> It's posted over here
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35078&highlight=



Not viewable for non-members it seems.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry folks... I didn't mean to post just a teaser, but thought it polite to let you read his words where he put them.  I didn't know that just everyone could not read it there.  Seems Wyndham can read what's there and I'm sure they read everything here too.  It will be in the public record soon.  Here's what he posted on his FaceBook page:



> Had some news from the Court yesterday. I know many of you from my more distant past will not be aware that I have been sued by a multi-billion dollar corporation, Wyndham Vacation Resorts. In October of 2009, they brought 14 counts against me, and my then business, Advocates Against Timeshare Fraud. They claimed that I had stolen their "trade secrets," tortiously interfered with their contracts, breached my contract with them, disparaged their business, and a crapload of other stuff. In 2010, I had to file for bankruptcy, and Wyndham filed an "adversary" claim saying that any debt I owed to them could not be discharged. Because Wyndham wanted to bring down an attorney I had been a consultant to, they were able to move the case to Federal District Court. It was because the bankruptcy judge found that Wyndham's Compliance Policies were not trade secrets and that they could be published, I started blogging on mywyndhamlawsuit.com which now has new owners. The site drew several thousand new visitors each month. Many of you have "friended" me because of that site. Not long ago, Wyndham filed a motion to find me in contempt of court and for a default judgment against me because of my uncooperative conduct during a deposition in April. I also refused to give a download of all my Facebook data which the court had ordered because that would have revealed the identity of my friend list and may have put some of them in jeopardy of a lawsuit. Wyndham, in their motion, claimed that a monetary fine would be insufficient and demanded more severe sanctions to include incarceration and seizure of my computers, and a striking of my counterclaim against them. The Court, in what is either a stroke of brilliance or I am profoundly stupid, has granted both of Wyndham's motions and has agreed with Wyndham that a monetary fine is insufficient. So without boring you all to death any further, all my claims against Wyndham have been stricken, Wyndham has been given a default judgment and the Judge closed by saying that, a default judgment is a severe sanction and that he was forced to agree with Wyndham that no monetary sanction would be sufficient. So there is no monetary fine or award to Wyndham attached to the order.
> 
> There is no seizure or incarceration in the orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 5, 2012)

Right on!

Sounds more like an Eulogy.

His sage advice will be missed.

RIP!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry - didn't relealize you need to be signed in to WorldmarT to see the posting


----------

